# Expelled from Hogwarts



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Harry Potter thread.

THAT'S RIGHT.

Can we _try_? I don't want a fan circlejerk or hater slamfest or whatever, just opinions on the series in general.
You know you read at least one as a kid. You can't undo it. Did/does the film hype drive you away?

I started reading them when they came out and wasn't going to let growing  out of the demographic up stop me, dammit.

Also, _Deathly Hallows_ being dubbed _Harry Potter and The Inevitable Ending _made me lol so much harder than what should be considered normal.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 8, 2010)

I liked it as a kid, but by the time it was finishing I'd kinda lost interest in it.


----------



## Ames (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought Harry Potter was retarded ever since I read the first book WAAAAAAY back in '99.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I thought Harry Potter was retarded ever since I read the first book WAAAAAAY back in '99.



fail.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 8, 2010)

When I was a little kid my grandmother read it to me. I bought all the books several years later.

I loved it, but then again, she bought me eragon when I was around ten-twelve...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> by the time it was finishing I'd kinda lost interest in it.



That's _not good enough_, pal.



Gonebatty said:


> When I was a little kid my grandmother read it to me. I bought all the books several years later.
> 
> I loved it, but then again, she bought me eragon when I was around ten-twelve...



Your grandma is awesome.


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2010)

Never read Harry Potter. Saw a few of the movies.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's _not good enough_, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> Your grandma is awesome.


 
Yeah, actually, she gave me most of those, and a whole load of childcraft books. I loved that. Had to buy my own deathly hollows when me and my dad fought over it.

I liked the books, and the movies were OK. Used to have family movie nights when they came out on DVD.

Also, explain poll? If its who we want expelled from hogwarts, Bill shouldn't be there. If I remember correctly, he's the cool one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Also, explain poll? If its who we want expelled from hogwarts, Bill shouldn't be there. If I remember correctly, he's the cool one.



The poll doesn't mean anything, brah.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Never read Harry Potter. Saw a few of the movies.



Oh man. Do _not _judge the books based on the films, please. D:


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 8, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> When I was a little kid my grandmother read it to me. I bought all the books several years later.
> 
> I loved it, but then again, she bought me eragon when I was around ten-twelve...


One of the hamburger joints had eragon themed burgers.

They were awesome.

Anyway, I like Harry Potter, and I'd like to think of the films as something you'll appreciate much more after reading the books.

My imaginary hogwarts is a bit... different... from the movie adaptions.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 8, 2010)

Dumbledore sucked off Snape, then Ron killed him.

[/spoiler]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Dumbledore sucked off Snape, then Ron killed him.
> 
> [/spoiler]



Where was Draco's magic wand during all of this?


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The poll doesn't mean anything, brah.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. Do _not _judge the books based on the films, please. D:


I've heard they're peppered with useless adjectives. Please tell me I am wrong in hearing this because I'm tired of reading philosophy and relolgion books and I need something to take the edge off the world maaaaaan.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I've heard they're peppered with useless adjectives. Please tell me I am wrong in hearing this because I'm tired of reading philosophy and (re*lol*gion) books and I need something to take the edge off the world maaaaaan.



(Ktt..)

You seem pretty smert, so I don't think they'll _grip _you if you're starting now, especially the earlier ones about Harry being an 11 year old KID HERO FIGHTAN GROWN UPS!

But there really something special about them. -nodnod-

Her character development/backstories and plots are pretty admirable, and the entire world she created isn't just a fantasy one you look into, it's believable enough to really get into.

...
SCABBERS <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven't read deathly hollows yet.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I haven't read deathly hollows yet.


_
Harry Potter and the Inevitable Ending_

There, you're done.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Is that the book with that sexy vampire that fights with that sexy werewolf for sexy love sexy sexy?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is that the book with that sexy vampire that fights with that sexy werewolf for sexy love sexy sexy?



Professor Lupin is pretty sexy actually.

No.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is that the book with that sexy vampire that fights with that sexy werewolf for sexy love sexy sexy?



No, this is a good book.

And Kristen Stewart is not sexy.

I like the books, and like the movies (minus "The Order of the Phoenix", what is a pity, becuase it was my favorite one of the books).


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> (minus "The Order of the Phoenix", what is a pity, becuase it was my favorite one of the books).



Oh Christ, that book. At the very start they're all staying at Grimmauld Place. Okay.
Then they don't leave for pages and pages and pages and _when are they getting to the magical high school?_

Then it happens _again _in Deathly Hallows (or was it Half Blood Prince..?) when Ron, Hermione and Harry are camping in tents to stay hidden for pages and pages and pag--


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Professor Umbridge was epic win though.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oh Christ, that book. At the very start they're all staying at Grimmauld Place. Okay.
> Then they don't leave for pages and pages and pages and _when are they getting to the magical high school?_
> 
> Then it happens _again _in Deathly Hallows (or was it Half Blood Prince..?) when Ron, Hermione and Harry are camping in tents to stay hidden for pages and pages and pag--



That was a good ending though.



SirRob said:


> Professor Umbridge was epic win though.


This, but I honestly feverently hated her. But yes, she's quite the villain.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it's a great series, although I've only read the first book as a kid.  I watched the movies rather than read the rest of the books, though the farther into the series I'm getting, the more uninterested I'm getting.  Mostly on the fact that as the kids get older, the more teenage drama is mixed in with the stories.  If I want teenage drama I'll go to school.    It's still a nice series though.

Oh, and Hufflepuff pride.  We're good finders.  :3


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 8, 2010)

I read one of the books and watched some of the movies, then got confused as to which one I was up to. I read the deathly hallows and the half blood prince and watched everything before that.


----------



## Browder (Apr 8, 2010)

One of the things I love about the series, is that the books grow up with the character. Sorcerer's Stone is a very enjoyable kids book. Deathly Hallows is a very dark but kid-friendly book for adults. 

...And yes obvious metaphor was obvious. It didn't make it any less enjoyable and well executed.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 8, 2010)

Ravenclaw priddee~

I adored the books when I was younger, but I stopped at _Order of the Phoenix. _


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2010)

Harry Potter is retarded, but at least READABLE. Like Dan Brown, but when something is retarded in Harry Potter, there's at least the "durr, magic" clause :V
Nevertheless, I have all 7 of them, but reading the last ones as a teenager wasn't as fun as reading the first ones as a kid.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

why did 



Spoiler



Fred


 have to 



Spoiler



die


? 

edit: boy, do the red text and automatic line breaks make those tags annoying.  Isn't black-backgrounding it enough?


----------



## garoose (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to be more interested, I read everybook, except for the last one. I never had time to finish, I only got to like the 10th chp. I think I'm going to read it this year for school though if I have the chance, just to finally get it out of the way.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> why did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was on a busy bus when I read that part. Having to hold in it made it so much worse.
Oh, man. ;^;


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Harry Potter is epic win. I didn't really get into it much until my dad read the first chapter out to me when i was little. The I got hooked on it. I didn't like the movies so much though, they left out some good characters like Peeves and Winky.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 11, 2010)

Hermione was one of the few reasons to finish the series.


----------

